# What we found ...



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

... on Ramrod Key.

This is a Reddish Egret. I have never seen one before, and, apparently, they are quite rare here:
"Populations were estimated in the 1990s to number only 350 to 400 pairs throughout the state of Florida.... The reddish egret is considered to be Florida’s least common heron, with decreased population sizes presumably due to plume hunting during the 19th century, from which the species never fully recovered ...."[Reddish Egret]​


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Incredible! What a sighting!! And what phenomenal pictures. You'd better stop posting such magnificent nature finds or you're going to find the Keys overrun with new residents, and all that brings.:biggrin1:


----------

